# Decadent Breakfast



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Imagine the most decadent breakfast possible. Cinnamon buns? Scones? Or something sweeter, more gooey?

I desperately need help planning such a breakfast. The only limit: it has to travel well and needs to be eaten without a plate or a fork. 


Any thoughts? Recipes?



Thanks!


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Muffins, quick breads? I'd stay away from the cinnamon buns cuz I like mine hot and gooey


----------



## compassrose (Jun 1, 2001)

Very fancy muffins, like mini coffee cakes with maybe a fruit or cheesecake or chocolate swirl or centre, and a crumble topping.

Mini quiches.

Something like -- I forget what they're called -- those Middle Eastern turnover things, with spinach and feta cheese inside, or seasoned soft cheese. (Oh, I love those things! They sell them at our local market, and they make a GREAT breakfast!)


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Also pain au chocolat, cheese danish, fruit turnovers...


----------



## breadster (Feb 23, 2001)

ruggelah (yes, Wendy i'm still around!)


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Decadent? I am not sure I understand. Does this word has another meaning than the one I know?

Anyway , since you want something really sweet.
Prepare the filling for the backlava and instead of using a pan , prepare small rolls of backlava.
You can add chocolate chips in the baclkava mixture that they will melt during baking.
Be carefull not to make the syrop too sweet in that case

OR

make small triangles( like tyropitakia-tiny cheese pies) of baclava and cover them with chocolate.

I wonder if there is something more decadent than eating chocolate baclava in the morning LOL


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Sounds like you understand just fine


----------



## anna w. (Nov 27, 2001)

My vote:

Anything containing chocolate


----------



## henry (Jun 12, 2001)

Some thoughts:

Choc dipped strawberries;
Small cream puffs--half dipped in chocolate;
Warm breakfast burritos filled w/sausage, scrambled eggs, cheese;
Quesedillias filled with thin-sliced prime rib, grilled onions, peppers, scrambled eggs, and sharp cheddar;
Mango salsa served with the above two items;
Roasted rosemary new potatoes;
fat tender pieces of roasted asparagus;
skewered fruit laced with fresh pineapple, berries; jicama, ham chunks, and/or shrimp (roast the filled skewers for a minute with a honey/fresh jalapeno sauce);
Rolled pancakes or french toast fingers served with a warm brandy dunking sauce.


----------



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

Nothing, and I mean nothing, sounds more decadent than cut-up items such as fresh fruit and french toast bites with a big container of Russian cream. A breakfast fondue, if you will.

:chef: ~~Shimmer~


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Picking up on CompassRose and Henry:

Really buttery puff pastry turnovers OR cream puffs filled with 
-- truffled soft-scrambled eggs
-- soft-scrambled eggs and caviar
-- eggs + Tallegio cheese + diced proscuitto
-- grilled vegs, with or without cheese (would have to be a very soft cheese, since cooled-down melted can be yuckey)
-- Turkish "brik" with the egg yolk that oozes out when you bite.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Before we get carried away, let's not forget the rules of the game


----------



## henry (Jun 12, 2001)

Since Isa's original post also mentioned "sweeter, more gooey", I assumed we will have, at the mininum, napkins for this breakfast? Right?


Where are we having this breakfast and why don't we have plates and forks? However, I am sure that I could manage to eat any of the above items sans plate or fork, but pleeease, give me a napkin!

H.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Blintzes!:bounce:


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I could go for a cup of hot chocolate made with Droste's cocoa. A mixture of cream and half and half would be scalded and added gradually to a cocoa - sugar mixture and stirred not shaken, to allow the cocoa to absorb the liquid fully. Add the slurry back to the pan and heat NOT to the boiling point. Then pour into your favorite cup and drink. 

I love high fat cocoa with a side order of croissants - made with butter. The diabetic gods will love me.

No thanks, Athaeneus, the baklava I eat is not made with chocolate.


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

I really hate to admit this ----I love sausage and egg mcmuffins, it's the only thing about McD. that I like. And also sugar raised donuts. I realize I'm really not contributing any help, and I sound like the ad council for the high fat and cholesterol diet, but really, I only eat like that once in a while. Oh, the decadence!


I love making cinnamon rolls out of croissant dough. There a less gooey version than regular cinnamon rolls but more buttery. Rugulah is good too, as well as coffeecake type of bundts with cinnamon chocolate streusel filling.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

...AngryChef? Hi, I'm from The American Heart Association...


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Cheese knishes from Jonah Shimmel's. I know they ship


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

...Or you can serve lead weights !


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I'll tell Jonah you said hello Michelle


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Soft coddled eggs, slathered in white truffle butter, a little slice of toasted brioche, and some crispy pancetta lardoons for texture.

A flute of very dry "Le Grand Dame"...and then a nap.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

How about blinis with caviar and Champagne to wash that down!! What time are we expected? 

and don't forget the sour cream...

and the smoked salmon!


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

How about a Brioche into which an extremely tasty (and properly cooked) sausage has been baked? (That's savory...)

Chocolate croissants are rich, buttery and the chocolate adds the ever important decadence factor.

How about a well made fruit turnover? 

Pull-apart bread? It's gooey and sticky.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Fruit tart with mascarpone and poached dried fruit, don't forget the vanilla bean and zest in the filling.....

I adore brioche raisin cinnamon rolls with the raisins soaked in bourbon (makers mark) orange zest and then the soaking liquid used to make the glaze...

Great croissants with a brie or triple cream and fine jam....

Babka 

How about maple cream in a pastry cream with walnuts in a short crust topped with rum glazed bananas or another fruit that goes with maple...kinda a Canadian winter tart...with a taste of the tropics.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Wow! Thank you for all those suggestions. I’ll have a hard time making up my mind. 

Why no plate and fork? Breakfast will be brought to someone’s office. Call it an plan thing that has to look spontaneous… 

I can already see it, look what I found in my fridge, muffins, brioches and danish… Yeah right.  


Thanks again for your help!


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

Raspberry Cream Cheese Coffee Cake -- tastes better the second day, transports well, what's better than cheesecake to start the morning?

If you want a savory option - how about a smoked salmon cheesecake -- you won't have a million little containers....

I ditto the mini eclairs, cream puffs -- so tiny perfect and decadent when served with morning coffee

have fun!

lynne


----------



## oli (Aug 31, 2001)

Hi Shroomgirl. Your idea for the beakfast thingy sounds great. Is there a recipe around for it? Can you provide? Thanks you either way.
"How about maple cream in a pastry cream with walnuts in a short crust topped with rum glazed bananas or another fruit that goes with maple...kinda a Canadian winter tart...with a taste of the tropics"


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

Mimosas, I think, and lots of them.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

OLI~ no recipe, just made it up......I'd make a pastry cream and while still hot add maple cream or maple granules.....add finely chopped walnuts to a short pastry crust, make sure to glaze the crust with jelly before adding the pastry cream topp with bananas or pineapple that have been cooked in buttery rum brown sugar......I bet Momo or MBrown could adapt to a recipe pretty easily.


----------



## oli (Aug 31, 2001)

Thanks, but what is maple cream or granules? If I glaze the crust with jelly, won't the hot pastry cream just melt the glaze, and what is the purpose of the jelly?
Sorry for the naive questions.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Breakfast is ready! I went a little crazy... 


Banana walnut chocolate muffins with a tablespoon of ganache in the middle. Cranberry white chocolate muffins with a crunchy almond topping. 

An improve ginger scones, if that's even possible!  

Danish braid with a raspberry filling. And a few cinnamon walnuts roll because I had a bit of dough left.



Thanks again for your help guys!


----------



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

Well, since I brought up Russian creme....

Does anyone have a recipe for this? It sounds incredibly good now, and I might have to make some for myself.

~~Shimmer~~


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Very nice Isa! Isn't it fun going a little nutz?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Maple granules and cream are reduced and in the first case dried maple syrup....the jelly glaze seals the crust so it won't get soggy, the pastry cream is put on the crust after it has cooled...dittto with the fruit topping. No questions are dumb.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Indded Kyle, I enjoyed every minute.


To top it all, I discovered danish. I always found them pretty tasteless but homemade with raspberries and almonds it's heavenly. :lips:


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

What improvement did you make to your ginger scones? I use your old recipe. I have a hard time giving them away because I like them too much and save it all for myself. I know, very selfish of me, but I bring other treats.


----------



## anna w. (Nov 27, 2001)

Isa- can I come next time you make breakfast? The oatmeal I had today just didn't cut it.


----------



## henry (Jun 12, 2001)

"Banana walnut chocolate muffins with a tablespoon of ganache in the middle." 


Isa, care to share that recipe? Thanks!


Also, can someone tell me what is a blintz? A blini?


Is that something regional? I don't think I've seen it around where I live.

thanks


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

a *BLINTZ* is sort of a Jewish* version of a filled crepe: a thin, egg-and-flour based pancake, rolled or folded around a filling, and then shallow-fried. (*Not only Jewish, of course; I've had Polish ones, too -- I guess it's Eastern European. ) Fillings can be sweet or savory -- sweetened pot cheese or cottage cheese is standard, as are various fruits (usually already cooked); for savory, one of the best I've had was the Polish one filled with (cooked) fresh spinach and swiss cheese. My mother only made them with sweetened cheese, fried them in butter, and served them with maple syrup (okay) or sour cream and jam (the best!). _Hey, Mezzaluna, what were YOUR mother's like??_

a *blini* is a Russian pancake, made from a yeast-raised batter that has a lot of melted butter in it. When I worked at a Russian restaurant, they were mostly buckwheat flour. Smallish -- bigger than a silver dollar, but not as big as a regular pancake. A classic accompaniment to caviar and/or smoked salmon.

Hope this helps.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Hello Henry,

Blini
Hailing from Russia, blini are small, yeast-raised buckwheat pancakes that are classically served with sour cream and caviar or smoked salmon.

Blintz
A tender, ultrathin pancake that can be made with any number of flours. The blintz is rolled to enclose a sweet or savory filling including cottage or ricotta cheese, fruit or meat mixtures. It's then sautéed until golden brown and served with sour cream.

_From The New Food Lover's Companion_


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Ricotta in a blintz?


----------



## alexia (Mar 3, 2002)

Fusion cooking.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Share my scones secret Risa???? Never!! Isn't that recipe terrific. I can't get enough of them. Do you add crystalised ginger to yous?

Ok I'll tell you but for all I know it could be a mistake, haven't tasted them with the improvement but they sure looked great.

Just before I left I pour just a little bit of sugar on the scones. A very tin layer. I then used my torch to melt the sugar. The scones looked great, they were all shinny and golden. Not sure how long it would hold, after a while the moisture of the scones would make the sugar sticky and shine less. I'm just guessing here.


For the muffin I just used an old banana muffin recipe and added milk chocolate chips. About 1/2 cup to 3/4 cup. I also cut down on the sugar, didn't want the muffins to be too sweet.

To be totaly honest, I was inspired by a muffin recipe I saw, the put a spoonful of Nutella in the middle. There was no NUtella in the house, so I used ganache.

I filled the mould about halfway and put in a spoonful of ganache then added more batter. Once cooled, I drizzled dark chocolate over the top. They looked quite nice. You should know that I didn’t taste it, for all I know it was all gooey inside. Nah they were fine!


Here’s the recipe. I’m sorry I have no idea where it came from.

1 1/2 cups all purpose flour
1 1/2 teaspoons baking soda
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon ground nutmeg
1 1/4 cups mashed ripe bananas
1/2 cup sugar
1/4 cup brown sugar
1/2 cup butter, melted
1/4 cup milk
1 large egg
1 cups walnuts, toasted and chopped

Preheat the oven to 350°F. Grease twelve muffins cups or line with muffins papers.

Sift the first four ingredients into a large bowl. Combine bananas, both sugars, butter, milk and egg in a medium bowl. Mix into dry ingredients. Fold in half of the nuts. Divide batter among prepared muffin cups. Sprinkle tops of muffins with remaining walnuts. Bake until muffins are golden brown and tester inserted into centre comes out clean, about 25 minutes. Transfer muffins to rack and cool.

P.S. Depending on the bananas you use, the batter may need a bit more milk.


Anna I’m planning on hot cross buns tomorrow, what time should I expect you?


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Might be a little wet but why not? Sounds YUM!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I'm sure it's tasty. It doesn't sound very authentic is all.


----------



## alexia (Mar 3, 2002)

If anyone does try "ricotta blinzes" be sure to drain you ricotta overnight in a towel lined strainer to get rid of the excess liquid. Also I find that artisan made ricotta available in Italian delis is not so liquidy as what I've had in little tubs from the supermarket.

PS: Though I use deli ricotta, I've never made blinzes with them. I'd rather eat cannoli.


----------

